# Kimber Stainless Target II - Barrels



## Hoogzy (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning all,

I was just wanting to know if anybody out there had the Kimber Stainless Target II in both 9mm and 10mm, or knows if the external dimensions of the 9mm and 10mm barrel are identical? Would the 9mm barrel fit into the 10mm Frame and Slide or would the ejection port on the 10mm be too large for the 9mm barrel? is the external diameter of the 9mm barrel the same as 10mm?

Reason I ask is that I am wanting to make (have made) a 9x25 Dillon barrel for my 10mm and was wanting to know if I could use a Kimber 9mm barrel and have the chamber re-cut?

Any help or information would be greatly appreciated 


Cheers


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

You need a qualified, experience gunsmiths opinion my friend.
If you get this project off the ground I think we'd all love to know the results.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I would also vote for a good gunsmith. I would also be interested in the results. If it was a 9mm pistol (9x19 Luger or 9x23SR=38Super or 9x23 Winchester) then I would say good to go, but not so sure about 10mm.


----------

